# How early to enter tree stand before daylight?



## roostertrio (Mar 14, 2006)

How much time before light should I be in my tree stand. Sept 2nd is my first day, daylight says to be around 5:45, what would be a safe time to set up?


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

I like to be up in mine about 45-30min before daylight. I used to go about an hour or more but it gets too boring I think. Also I'v had bucks chasing does running around me real early. I know because I turn my flashlight on and watch them. Doesnt seem to bother them at all but they are always gone by light.


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

I usually get in my tree about 1-1 1/2 hr before daylight.


----------



## neznarf (Aug 29, 2005)

"Tree Lounge" I sleep there!


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

Legal light for me is 30 minutes before sunrise. I try to get into the stand 30 minutes before that (so 1 hour ahead of sunrise). I've bumped deer on the way into the stand - but they would not have stuck around long enough to be in the area when legal light arrived, so no big problem. They'll be there another time.

I walk in stutter-stepped so I don't sound like a human with a steady pace. That seems to help. While in the stand I also tie a small rope firmly around my chest and the tree while it is dark - just in case I fall asleep - I don't want to test my harness and Summit Climbing System.


----------



## Chupacabra (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm in the tree a minimum of an hour and a half before first light. I've had deer milling around me twice in the dark that I got a shot at when legal shooting hours finally arrived. It probably wouldn't have happened if I'd gone out any later.


----------



## AK in PA (Nov 30, 2002)

Being fully set up and waiting an hour or two or more before first light is an "ideal". But practically, I get burned out quickly on frequent 2 or 3am alarm clocks times. (I hunt alot.) I find I'm more productive and alert, and hunt more often when I shoot for a 15 minute before crack of dawn start time, generally. But if your hunting time is limited to just a few saturdays each year, and burnout factor isn't an issue, then you might do better to go for the early start time.


----------



## ashx2 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm in my stand 1 hour prior to dawn. I usually tighten my tether on my safety harness and hook a secondary safety belt to myself and the tree trunk and catch a little shut-eye. When I can hear the feeder in the distance go off.....it's game-on time. I shake the cobwebs from my head, remove the secondary belt, loosen the tether, and start watching the trails.

Occasionally I get the crap scared out of me by one or two of those giant monster squirrels that like to run through the treetops prior to the feeder going off. That can sure get your heart racing!

Greg


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

AK in PA said:


> Being fully set up and waiting an hour or two or more before first light is an "ideal". But practically, I get burned out quickly on frequent 2 or 3am alarm clocks times. (I hunt alot.) I find I'm more productive and alert, and hunt more often when I shoot for a 15 minute before crack of dawn start time, generally. But if your hunting time is limited to just a few saturdays each year, and burnout factor isn't an issue, then you might do better to go for the early start time.


Yep. That sums it up for me pretty well also.:darkbeer:


----------



## Greg Krause (Feb 22, 2006)

I like to be in my stand about an hour before first light. It gets tough after a while. I hunt on average 5 days a week for just under 5 months. I always get in early and just sleep in my stand until first light. I have had deer come in, in the dark and be there at first light. I would have never seen them if I came it later.


----------



## GoCowboys (Aug 22, 2006)

The legal limit for shooting, here, is 30 mins. before daylight and that is usually when I get in my stand.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

How about Sept. 1st


----------



## WIbow (Nov 10, 2004)

About 1- 1.5 hr before first light.


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

*Time to get in*

45 minutes to an hour, but it takes me generally 15 -20 minutes to get into my hunting area by foot and I go slow as to not to spook any more game than I have to.

TX


----------



## regnar (Apr 11, 2004)

Anywere between 1.5 hours to 30 minuets depending on what stand.

Funny thing is I do the same thing as a few if you and tie myself in when I am in there real early in case I fall asleep. I have nefver heard of anyone doing it and my buddies laugh at me.

:darkbeer:


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

I like to be in my stand at least an hour early and put my game ears on. It is amazing all of the sounds you hear when the woods are quiet!


----------



## Xtecera (Dec 24, 2005)

30 minutes


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

I like to try to be in and set up about 15-30 minutes before legal shooting time, although that doesnt always happen.. To be honest, the two biggest bucks ive killed were on days that we took our good old time and didnt get in the woods till an hour or so after sunrise... Ive never killed a deer that it would have made a difference if I was in the woods an hour before day light (have done it that way quite a few times)...


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

TX Bowhunter said:


> 45 minutes to an hour, but it takes me generally 15 -20 minutes to get into my hunting area by foot and I go slow as to not to spook any more game than I have to.
> 
> TX



I'm on the same page. Most of the deer I see in the areas I hunt really don't start moving until about 7:30-7:45, so getting in about 45 minutes early leaves me ample time.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

As several folks have mentioned, I also prefer to be in my tree about an hour and a half before sunrise. Legal shooting time is 30 minutes before sunrise so this gives things about an hour to settle down.


----------



## MK M GOBL (Mar 25, 2005)

Cornfed said:


> As several folks have mentioned, I also prefer to be in my tree about an hour and a half before sunrise. Legal shooting time is 30 minutes before sunrise so this gives things about an hour to settle down.


Same here.


----------



## arkiep&yhunter (Jul 29, 2006)

I like to be completely set up with bow hanging, backpack hanging, arrow nocked, binoculars and grunt tube out right at 30 minutes b 4 light and get a good dip in and enjoy the darkness. I luv hearing them grunt and chase while it is dark...


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

*we take this to*

the extreme but it all depends on how far of a walk in your have. last season i was out i was up and going by 3:30 am, but my walk in was exactly one hour at a normal pace. going in the morning it took me around an hour and 15 minutes or so. but after the walk i was so sweaty i needed to sit for awhile to let scent dissapate. normally 45 mintues but this was an exception and was in with an hour or hour and a half to go.

Speed


----------



## jlptexashunter (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm in the stand by the crack on noon.


----------



## dusters (Mar 23, 2006)

I get up in the tree usually 15 minutes before shooting light. I don't hunt the morning early in the season though.


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

*I like to arrive when it is light enough to see*

I start hunting as soon as I leave the truck, slowly stalking to my stand. I look at it this way. You have a damn good chance of spooking the deer youre hunting walking in in total darkness. I like to see on my way in, so I can go around deer I'm not looking to shoot. Buggered up way to many big bucks in the darkness


----------



## slinger09 (Oct 11, 2004)

Depends on the situation. I have arrived 2 hours early if the spot is special and I think the buck will be coming early.


----------



## SHANE(WA) (Jul 19, 2006)

I have found it is almost impossible to hunt big bucks in the morning in Sept.You have to have the best stand selection with the wind being right and able to get in and out un detected these stands are hard to come by.Where are you hunting in Davenport? and for Mulies or Whitetail's.I live about 45 min away, I have permission to hunt out there and did a little scouting out that way this year.


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

I like to get there early just so my scent will dissipate quicker. If sun rise is 7am, I'll be there BY 5:20am


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

I like to be completely setup in my stand at least 45-60 mintues before I can see to shoot.

I like to leave really early, walk slow, and take my time with my climber as to not make too much noise.

I also use trail tacks so I can walk directly to my stand withount fumbling around in the dark.


----------



## MHU (Jun 8, 2006)

I used to be in the stand a hour or more before shooting light. Now, I've whittled that down to 30 minutes and I actually kill more deer! Not sure if they're related or just good luck!

Now a question for all those who walk a hour or more to the stand....and I'm not being a smartass......what do you do when you kill a deer? That's one heck of a drag! Understand that I hunt suburban areas and farms that are usually less than 150 acres. A ten minute walk for me would be far and I can usually drive my truck to within 200 yards of where I start my drag from!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

MHU said:


> I used to be in the stand a hour or more before shooting light. Now, I've whittled that down to 30 minutes and I actually kill more deer! Not sure if they're related or just good luck!
> 
> Now a question for all those who walk a hour or more to the stand....and I'm not being a smartass......what do you do when you kill a deer? That's one heck of a drag! Understand that I hunt suburban areas and farms that are usually less than 150 acres. A ten minute walk for me would be far and I can usually drive my truck to within 200 yards of where I start my drag from!


Lucky you!

I normally have to drag mine through marsh and swamp. I am getting too old for that crap. This year I am getting a deer cart for my birthday :darkbeer:


----------



## FishForSmallies (Jul 30, 2005)

I am still sitting in my tree since last season ended. I now smell like a maple tree and have even grown a little bark, which is nice because I haven't had the chance to go to Cabelas for new camo. I want the deer to get used to my being there and I don't want to miss anything that goes on at all. Having watched all the local deer now for nearly 9 months both day and night I feel I am one up on the rest of you. I will admit that I would like to close my eyes and go to sleep for a few minutes, but I don't want to miss hearing any deer that might walk past my stand in the dark. 

Kudos to those that go in an hour or more early, but I still prefer to get there so I am in the tree and settled about 15 minutes before it is light enough for me to see both deer and pins. My rear end is sore enough by the end of the season, I certainly ain't going to sit an extra hour in the dark each day.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

MHU said:


> I used to be in the stand a hour or more before shooting light. Now, I've whittled that down to 30 minutes and I actually kill more deer! Not sure if they're related or just good luck!
> 
> Now a question for all those who walk a hour or more to the stand....and I'm not being a smartass......what do you do when you kill a deer? That's one heck of a drag! Understand that I hunt suburban areas and farms that are usually less than 150 acres. A ten minute walk for me would be far and I can usually drive my truck to within 200 yards of where I start my drag from!



MHU,

trust me i know what you mean. i drag mine out by hand. the last one took me 2 1/2 hrs to get it out. (FYI-- where i hunted motorized vehicals were NOT permitted) i ended up dragging 4 out that day. shot mine at 6:45 am and wasn't done dragging all them out until 3:30 that day. needless to say my legs were rubber that night and 2 days later.

Speed


----------



## Barryonyx (Oct 8, 2005)

I been out as early as 4 hours before, but usually about 45min - 1 hour before legal time


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

*spooked deer*



FishForSmallies said:


> I am still sitting in my tree since last season ended. I now smell like a maple tree and have even grown a little bark, which is nice because I haven't had the chance to go to Cabelas for new camo. I want the deer to get used to my being there and I don't want to miss anything that goes on at all. Having watched all the local deer now for nearly 9 months both day and night I feel I am one up on the rest of you. I will admit that I would like to close my eyes and go to sleep for a few minutes, but I don't want to miss hearing any deer that might walk past my stand in the dark.
> 
> Kudos to those that go in an hour or more early, but I still prefer to get there so I am in the tree and settled about 15 minutes before it is light enough for me to see both deer and pins. My rear end is sore enough by the end of the season, I certainly ain't going to sit an extra hour in the dark each day.


Fish,

one reason i also like to get in so early is because i run into alot of fellows, like yourself, that come in just before light. helps me out because as your walking in your jumping deer, "pushing" them if you will right in my direction...:wink: 

speed


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

too broad of a question... what most people fail to do is track there deer. yes the majority will follow morning and evening hours but the brutes don't follow common hours. thats why youve got to do a lot of tracking and figure out what their patterns are.


----------



## swoosh (Nov 7, 2005)

FishForSmallies said:


> I am still sitting in my tree since last season ended. I now smell like a maple tree and have even grown a little bark, which is nice because I haven't had the chance to go to Cabelas for new camo. I want the deer to get used to my being there and I don't want to miss anything that goes on at all. Having watched all the local deer now for nearly 9 months both day and night I feel I am one up on the rest of you. I will admit that I would like to close my eyes and go to sleep for a few minutes, but I don't want to miss hearing any deer that might walk past my stand in the dark.
> 
> Kudos to those that go in an hour or more early, but I still prefer to get there so I am in the tree and settled about 15 minutes before it is light enough for me to see both deer and pins. My rear end is sore enough by the end of the season, I certainly ain't going to sit an extra hour in the dark each day.


Fish if I lived in Iowa I would go in the same time as you, but being in MI with more Pressure I get out early(2 hours). This is when I am hunting bedding areas only. I am trying to beat the buck to the spot.


----------



## dlxhunter (Aug 1, 2006)

generally i try to be out 1 - 1.5 hours before daylight seems to work well for me.:wink:


----------



## PatriotDually (Oct 14, 2005)

The night before opening morning, i won't be able to sleep anyway so i will prolly just sleep in my stand


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

I just stay in the truck drinking coffee until I glass some deer then put the stalk of a lifetime on the big boy, drive right up to him and take him to the taxidermist. This bowhunting stuff is easy:wink: 

45 minutes before first light. on a full moon a little earlier. Good luck


----------



## BingoFlyer (Jul 13, 2003)

Legal shooting time in MI is 1/2hr before sun rise, I'm in my blind at least 30 min. before that.


----------



## Unkljohn (Sep 16, 2005)

*45 minutes*

before legal shooting time. If everything goes right, Usually it's closer to 30 minutes though.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

The trick to hunting all season long is preventing burn out. If you get in the stand 1 hour before legal shooting you have wasted one hour of time. Get to your tree no sooner than break of dawn, you can start hunting right away and will be able to sit for an hour extra during productive light hours. A lot of hunters get out too early then by 8 in the mourning are back in town because they have spent 3 hours in the stand ½ of which were wasted anyway. As the season wears on getting up early becomes more work than fun and more pillow bucks are seen because of this. Pace yourself so you have some energy left when the rut kicks in.


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

One hour is the minimum for me.


----------



## WoodyH28 (Jul 13, 2006)

I usually sit in my treelounge long enough for my ears to adjust to the surroundings around 30-45 minutes...then I'll fall asleep..:wink:


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

Here is a REALLY EASY way to find out what time to be in the stand...

Go out this weekend nice and early....take a watch. (just like you are hunting). the second you SEE a DEER following a path, NOTE THE TIME.

During hunting season.. come out and be ready about 45 min before that time. Works all the time for me.

The deer are a creature of habit... They get up about the same time and travel about the same time. 

I used to get up 1 1/2 hours before light and I would be twittling my thumbs all morning long, until I saw a deer. Those deer *always* showed up at the same time *ALWAYS*. If they did not come close enough to shoot, I would stay in the stand and see of another group of deer would show up. Sometimes they would...anywhere from 30 min to a hour and one/half later.

Now I have two different times to look for deer... and it was like clock work.

Dwayne


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

Allow yourself enough time to make an undetected entry before daylight. Use a flashlight only when the trail isnt clear enough to see. get into the stand very quietly and wait.


----------



## Bowtech Freak (Jan 11, 2004)

2 hours before daylight I am set up and ready. I hunt this way every day and I hunt all day and I have no problem with "burn out":wink:


----------



## FishForSmallies (Jul 30, 2005)

speedcam said:


> Fish,
> 
> one reason i also like to get in so early is because i run into alot of fellows, like yourself, that come in just before light. helps me out because as your walking in your jumping deer, "pushing" them if you will right in my direction...:wink:
> 
> speed


That can certainly happen. I guess because I hunt only on private ground and because most of it I am the only person with permission, I don't give that much thought. 

I spend a ton of time in the stand each year and by the end of it all, I am pretty burned out. Spending an extra hour in the dark will only make that worse. I do have stands that I like to get in early for, but most of the time I climb the tree and can shoot within minutes. I would be smarter to be there a little earlier, but more sore as well.:wink:


----------



## FishForSmallies (Jul 30, 2005)

A real problem I have with going in so early is that you must be spooking a lot of deer simply be sitting in your tree that you wouldn't have spooked by coming in later, therefor burning out that particular stand sooner. Who wants to be winded by deer in the stand when there was no chance to shoot them even if they do come by?

Very few stands are situated in such a place that NO deer can walk downwind of them, and because deer are less careful where they walk in the dark you are more likely to have this happen to you if you are in the stand for two hours that you can't spend shooting anyway.

If your hunting a stand that depends somewhat on morning thermals taking your scent up in the air you are defeating that purpose by sitting there for an hour or two while the thermals are still going down.

If you are hunting a bedding area, I can see the need to get in early, but otherwise you may be hurting yourself more than you realize.

JMHO


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm torn on this topic, and usually play it by ear. If it's windy (usually it's not, but occasionally), I'll delay until the last minute before I go in - no sense spreading any more scent than necessary.

Other times I want to be in the stand well before daylight...let everything settle down before shooting light.

Usually I'll get into the stand a half an hour or so before shooting light...


----------



## hoyt7 (May 12, 2006)

I agree with Rathbuck on the wind issue. I usually throw the moon phase into consideration as well. Full moon I'll go a little earlier (45 - 60 minutes before). But on a new moon I'll go in close to first light.


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

I like to be in the tree and settled in an hour before sunrise. That could mean getting in the woods sometimes depending on my area 1 1/2-2 hours before sunrise. In a couple of my areas that is what it takes to get between the fields and their bedding areas.


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

i like to be in the stand 45 minutes before first light, but i don't always make that mark. it just seems to make the hunt better when you get there in the pitch black. doesn't seem like everything is rushed. makes the hunt more worthwhile


----------



## 3L_Archer (Oct 20, 2005)

I don't get into my stand before daylight.:darkbeer: 

3L


----------



## WiseGuy (Dec 15, 2004)

I'd say I'm completely set up about 15 minute prior to shooting time. Haven't seen a reason to go earlier.


----------



## silentsam (Mar 1, 2006)

*What Time In Tree Stand?*

:tongue: I TRY TO BE IN THE STAND AT LEAST 30MIN AND READY TO GO. SOMETIMES 1HR EARLY DURINGBOW SEASON. SILENTSAM:wink:


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Depends on the area I'm hunting..hunting public land I can't get to some places before daylight due to check station opening time. If time permits I like to get up the tree and settled in about 10 or 15min. before I can see good.


----------



## oldreloader (May 27, 2003)

I try to get to the stand 15-30 minutes before light


----------



## badluk (Feb 13, 2005)

I like to get in the stand about 45 minutes before light. Just thinking about setting there in the dark and the cold, hearing the sounds of acorns falling and the fare offf sound of rustling leaves, just thinking of what might happen that day. I wish fall was here


----------



## thegoat273 (May 2, 2005)

I am in the tree, ready to hunt, one hour before shooting hours. In IL shooting hours are one hour before sunrise.


----------

